# Ascend Fs128t questions



## SHAKE N' BAKE (Jul 31, 2012)

I am considering buying one of these since it appears to be good to stand up in and has lots of room. How well does it paddle since it seems pretty heavy? For those of you that have used one, what do yall think of it? It appears to have a great fishing platform just the weight worries me a little bit. I mostly would use it bays where the water is slick, only in the gulf a little bit.


----------



## andrewsa43 (Mar 1, 2015)

Not really a gulf yak unless its flat. I had one and for the price they are decent. The seat and layout are pretty nice. Doesn't paddle great but not terrible either. Not very stable to stand up in either. You can do it, but its a little tippy.

I enjoyed mine but upgraded once I knew I was going to keep yak fishing.


----------



## collardncornbread (Sep 28, 2009)

andrewsa43 said:


> Not really a gulf yak unless its flat. I had one and for the price they are decent. The seat and layout are pretty nice. Doesn't paddle great but not terrible either. Not very stable to stand up in either. You can do it, but its a little tippy.
> 
> I enjoyed mine but upgraded once I knew I was going to keep yak fishing.


What did you upgrade to.
I am looking at the ascend and 3 or 4 others. If another couple hundred makes the horse so it can be riden .....


----------



## andrewsa43 (Mar 1, 2015)

I bought an outback but you can get a good yak without buying a hobie.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Have you gone to any of the local shops and tried them out? I don't think you'll get a feel on if you can stand and fish until you get it on the water. What I can stand in may be more/less stable than what you can stand in. I had a Malibu brand yak and it was really stable but REALLY slow - often there is a trade-off... unless its a Hobie.


----------

